# Silvia fault.



## Andy 695 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi Guys

My main reason for joining the forum was due to a fault on the Silvia, I have read through quite a few of the posts to see if the same advice has been sought before, but...

Lots of threads and a lack of patience.

I hope you don't mind indulging me.

The machine was bought new just over 3 years ago. Has worked fine until a couple of weeks ago. Developed an earth leak and tripped the main switch. This was intermittent and whilst trying to figure out what the issue was, I managed to burn out the on / off switch.

Luckily I had figured the initial problem was the element. I have replaced both the element and switch. Tested this morning, with element disconnected I primed the boiler. All seemed fine. Connected the element and switched on, the unit heated up, appears to have got to temperature and then has shut down.

For saftey, I had it plugged in via our garden power protector switch, so as not to blow the main switch again, this now will not allow power back to the unit.

I have looked at the overheat thermostat (with the red button on) and it does not appear to have tripped. I have also disconnected one of the wires from each stat in turn hoping this would isolate and identify the problem to no avail.

Any help and advice would be welcome.

Andy


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

When you say it is plugged into the garden safety socket and it will not allow power through to machine, I presume you mean it trips / will not stay connected ?

That sounds like an earth fault. Check inside the plug to the machine, look for any stray strands of wire not in connectors, also check inside the machine for any stray strands. Has the cable been crushed or sharply bent causing broken strands ? Do you have / can you borrow a test meter?

Does anything else you plug into the safety socket work OK ?


----------



## Andy 695 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi EC

I am borrowing a test Meter tomorrow. Now the machine has cooled down, the safety plug allows the current through suggesting it is an overheat issue.

Yes I think you are correct the safety plug I refer to has a trip built in that prevents power flowing if there is a problem. It has a white display window in the off mode that shows red / white stripes when the connection is good.

Thanks for your prompt reply and help. I am reasonably competent with spanners and screwdriver but do like to know what I am dealing with before dismantling the machine first.

Andy


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If nothing appears faulty, check the cable between plug and machine for resistance, check each core. Re test the element across it's terminals and also terminals to earth. ( it may be new but they can still be faulty)


----------



## Andy 695 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi again and thanks for your response, much appreciated. I checked the continuity across the stats and switches, all fine, checked for earth leakage, again al fine.

Plugged in on the basis that it tripped when hot yesterday, boiler heated up no problem, switched off when hot without an issue this time. I tried it several times more, again no issues.

I know it unlikely but maybe one of the stats got it's knickers in a twist.

All up and running again now.

Again, many thanks

Andy


----------



## towelie (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm glad it managed to fix itself !

I am having the same problem with mine, I replaced rusted out, leaking boiler screws and the gasket, it heats up now, but seems to eventually trip several minutes after it reaches brew temp. I am wondering what the next logical step is (Thermostat?). I will try some suggestions above once my multimeter has some batteries


----------

